# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  ايتها العروس الجميله هل انتِ مترددة في امورك.إذاً تعالي ...

## بنوتة توتة

* 
الف مبروك لكل العرايس ونتمنى لهم زواج سعيد* 
*عروستنا الغاليه



اقدم لكِ هذه الموسوعة الكاملة المتكاملة للعروس وان شاء تستفيد منها 
واهم شي الدعاء ادعو لي ربي يسهل امري ويفرج كربتي  
أول شي نبتدي بفساتين العروس..
بالأشتراك مع..
نور علي  
 
 
 

 

 
 
 
 
 

*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*مجموعة أحذية للعروسة اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم*

----------


## بنت العواميه

مشكوره خيوه كثييير >>>> وأنت أيش دخلك
تسلمي... الفستان إلي بالصوره الثامنه مره روعه... يهبل...

تشكرات كثييير بنوته توته على الصور..

----------


## بنوتة توتة



----------


## بنوتة توتة

*اقدم اليكم مجموعة من باقات* 
*الزهور التي تحملها العروس*
*في ليلة العمر*
*اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

وهذي كوشااات اتمنى تعجبكم :rolleyes:  





*ديكور رائع يوحي بالطبيعه الخلابه 00 والألوان المتناسقه الجذابة 00 والفرشات الموزعه على أغصان الشجر 00 أشبه بالحديقه الخلابه في الصباح الباكر*


*هذه التصاميم الملكيه تجمع بين الأعمدة والأقمشة الفاخرة مع عمل التقوسات والنباتات والزهور*






**


*كوش ذات طابع هندي بإضافة الديكورات التي يتميز بها الشعب الهندي* 
*من حيث كثرة إستخدام الورد والإضاءة ذات القاعده أو الطراز العام وطريقة* *تصميم الكوشه*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*وهذي بطاقات دعوه غريبه شرايكم*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*اجمل واحدث تشكلية من المخدات للعروس ..*  :rolleyes:  










**
**
**
**
**
**

----------


## جورجي

ملف رائع جدا  :clap:

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

ملف جدا جدا جدا رائع واكثر من رائع
مشكوووووره توتوه 
بأنتظار المزيد للعروسه توتو

----------


## صعب انساك

مرحبا سيدتي والف شكر لك على هذا الملف الرائع ونسال الله ان يفرج كربك ويجلي همك بمحمد وال محمد والسلام :bigsmile:

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر غاليتي بنوتة توتة على المجهود المبذول*

*بانتظار جديدك القادم*


*وحبيت اضيف على الملف هذه المجموعه* 



*ذبل وخواتم*

**
**

**

**

----------


## نور علي

*يتبع >>>*











*وهذه مجموعه من البيجامات*












*يتبع>>>*

----------


## نور علي

*مجموعه ملابس نوم* 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 




*وهذه مجموعه فساتين* 

 
 
 
 


*واذا شفنا اي شيء جديد ماراح نبخل عليكم*
 


*اختكم ,,,, نور علي  و بنوته توته*

----------


## نور علي

*السلام عليكم*

*وهذة مجموعة من اكسسوارات العروس* 
 
[IMG]http://layaaal.***********/L-1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://layaaal.***********/L-2.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://solidsnake2006.***********/w6w_20050919234349a9f540f8.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://layaaal.***********/L-4.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://solidsnake2006.***********/w6w_20050919233443287e4d8d.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://solidsnake2006.***********/w6w_20050919233333456e5678.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://solidsnake2006.***********/w6w_2005091923403960e592a5.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://solidsnake2006.***********/w6w_200509192336072543a28c.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://solidsnake2006.***********/w6w_200509192337150928662e.jpg[/IMG]


يتبع >>>

----------


## نور علي

*مسكات الورد*



















*يتبع >>>*

----------


## نور علي

*مجموعة فساتين* 





  




*تحياتنا* 

*نور علي وبنوتة توتة*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*وهذي فساتين اتمنى تعجبكم..* 





[IMG]http://faro7ahh.***********/أزياء/28fn.jpg[/IMG]




[IMG]http://faro7ahh.***********/أزياء/pd2002_419a_d.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://faro7ahh.***********/ازياء1/HGH.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## بنوتة توتة

نصائح هامة جدااااااااااااااااا للعرائس 



العروسه الجميله التي نراها يوم زفافها ذات بشره نضره وعينين اسرتين ليست وليده عمل ذلك اليوم فقط بل هي نتاج طبيعي لعمل دؤوب بدا قبل شهر واحد وعلى اربع جلسات حيث تم تخليصها حيث يتم تخليصها بشرتها من الشوائب والاهمال والبثور السوداء

في البدايه وقبل حوســـة الزواج العنايه بالجسم والبشره 

برنامج العنايه اليوميه:

اول الشهر:: 

وجهك: من اول الشهرخذي وقتك الكافي لتنطيف بشرتك كل مساء بشكل جيد مستعينه بالمستحضرات المناسبه لطبيعتها اذا لاحظت ظهور البثور او الرؤوس السوداء على صفحه وجهك لا تلمسيها ابدا بل استشيري طبيب الجلد اواختصاصيه العنايه بالبشره لايجاد حل سريع وفعال ثم استخدمي المستحضرات المرطبه اوالمعالجه التي يصفها لك الاختصاصي ومهما كانت نوع بشرتك خصصي لها جلسه او جلستين لتنظيف بشرتك بعمق وتقديم الاقنعه المناسبه لها في احدى مراكز التجميل الموثوق بها ..... 

شعرك: اذا كنت تعانين من سؤء صحه شعرك فبقليل من العنايه تعيدين اليه عافيته وكما قلنا قبل شهر كامل استشيري المزينه حول العنايه المناسبه لحاله شعرك من امبولات معالجه وحمامات زيت وغيرها... 
اذا كنت من صاحبات الشعر الدهني اعتمدي الماسكات التي تمتص الزيوت وتثبيت افرازاتها ضعي الماسك على شعرك الناشف قبل غسله بالشامبو اما الكريمات المغذيه فتستخدم للشعر الجاف كونها تصحح الياف الشعر وتعالجها بعمق ولاتنسي قص اطراف شعرك المتعبه ليبدو شعرك حيويا وجميلا 
التسريحه:من الحكمه ان تزوري مزينتك الخاصه التي ستقوم بتسريح شعرك يوم الزفاف لتنصحك بالتسريحه الملائمه لفستانك وشكلك العام 

قبل اسبوعين من موعد الزفاف: 

جسمك ايضا محتاج لعنايه خاصه تناولي الاطعمه الخفيفه والمغذيه الغنيه بالفيتامينات وابتعدي عن الاطباق الدسمه خصوصا التي تحتوي على الصلصات والتوابل الحاره التي تثير البشره حافضي على رشاقتك وغذي بشره جسمك لتكتسب الملمس الحريري اعتمدي الكريمات الخاصه المرطبه التي تشد البشره وتصقلها ولاتنسي ازاله الخلايا الميته عن سطحها مسبقا لتستفيدي اكثر من فعاليه كريمات العنايه وتحصلي على النعومه المطلوبه 
قبل خمسه ايام : 
قدمي عنايه خاصه لقدميك حتى لاتعاني من مشاكل والام انت بغنى عنها بامكانك زياره مركز متخصص او خبيره تجميل القدمين واليدين لتنعيم الكعبين وازاله القشور الميته الزائده عليهما وتنسيق الاظافر وطليهما لاتهملي العنايه باليدين لان المراه تعبر كثيرا بيديها وجمال اصابعها ونعومه الكفين والاظافر المنسقه تضفير المزيد من الجمال الى اطلالتك 
همسه:لطلاء الاطافر اختاري الالوان المحايده الشفافه منها او اتبعي الاسلوب الفرنسي في ذلك المعروف ب((فرانش مانيكور))يمكنك ايضا اضفاء بعض الرسومات الناعمه الصغيره او حبوب الستراس سواء عل ظفري الخنصر او الاظافر كلها 

المكياج:في اليوم الخامس لاتنسي تجربه المكياج والتسريحه اللواتي ستلجاين اليهما يو م الزفاف لتكوني مطمئنه اكثر 

قبل ثلاثه ايام : 

في هذا اليوم يمكنك ازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه اوالزائد لكن من الافضل ان تستعيني بخبيره بنزع الشعر تعتمد الشمع او السكر المغلي(الحلاوه) فهذه الطرق تؤخر نمو الشعر لمده ثلاثه اسابيع او شهر كامل كما ان الشمع يمنح راحه قصوى ويجعلك تشعرين بنعومه ملمس جلدك 
اما اذا كنت تفضلين استعمال الكريمات الخاصه بازاله الشعراو شفره الحلاقه 
فاتركي الموضوع الى ليله الزفاف لان الش***ات تنمو بسرعه فائقه 

قبل يوم الزفاف :

لقد اقترب الموعد وانت في ابهى حلتك نضره.منتعشه..ومرتاحه تاكدي مجددا من طلاء اظافرك 
رغم التوتر والقلق اللذين يضغطان عليك فمع هذه الارشادات تكتمل جاذبيتك وسحرك اللذان سيسرقان الانظار: 

1- في الصباح تمددي على فراش مريح وارفعي قدميك فوق وساده صغيره 

2-ارتشفي عصير الليموناضه المنعشه او فنجانا من الشاي الاخضر 

3- حاولي الاسترخاء ولاتفكري الا بالسعاده التي تنتظرك 

4-اشعري بالسعاده فتنعكس الاشراقه على وجهك 

5- ثقي تماما بانك الاجمل والابهى وسوف تكونين كذلك 

6-ابتسمي فالابتسامه تمدك بالتفاؤل وتريح من هم حولك 


7-ضعي قناعا خاصا حول ع**** واذا كنت متعبه وجفونك متورمه بعض الشي من جراء السهر جربي وضع الثلج على ع**** قدر المستطاع لان مغسول الثلج رائع وفعال خصوصا في حاله انتفاخ العيون 

8-متعي نفسك بقناع لشد البشره فهو سيمحو اثار التعب ويعطيك الاشراق والنضاره 

9-اذا كنت من النوع العاطفي والحساس جدا ومعرضه للبكاء في الاوقات الحرجه اقترحي استخدام الماسكارا المقاومه للماء على خبيره التجميل واستشيريها حول امكانيه استخدام مستحضريحول دون بعثره المكياج 

10-استخدمي مزيلا للرائحه 
11- تجنبي العطور القويه المثيره لان الحراره والتعرق سيغيران من رائحتها وقد تبدو منفره استعيضي عنها بماء التواليت الخفيف 

12-اعتني بنظافه اسنانك واجعلي انفاسك ذكيه باستخدام معطر للفم.

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع




الجســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
لرشـــــــــــــــــــاقتك:

تمااارين تفيد الأرداف والساقين وتنشط الدورة الدموية!!
-- الجرى فى المكان على الأصابع**
- رفع الساق لأعلى**
- الأستلقاااء على الأرض وارفع الرجلين فى زاوية قائمة**
- الأسترخاااء على الظهر والذراعين على الأرض وادفع الرجلين إلى أعلى مع تلامس الركبتين**

************************************************** تمارين تفيد عضلات البطن 
- أستلقي على ظهرك على الأرض مع رفع النصف الأمامى إلى أعلى حتى تلامس يداك قدميك قدر 
الإمكان. 
- استلقي على الأرض وأرفعى رجليك فى زاوية قائمة وحاولى أن يلامس رأسك ركبتيك قدر الإمكان 
- استلقي على ظهرك مع وضع راحتى الكف على الأرض ومد الذراعين على جانبى الجسم وابدئى فى 
رفع الساقين برفق مع تلاصق القدمين دون رفع الظهر واخفضى الساقين حتى يصلا إلى الأرض، 
كررى ذلك تمرين مفيد لشد عضلات البطن والساقين***

طريـــقة التخلص من البطن الزائد(الكرشة)

بالتمارين السابقة 
وهذي طريقه في أحد المنتديات لقيتها وجبتها لكم
عساها تكون مضبوطه يارب 
قبل ما تنام تغلي ماء وتحطها بكاس وتحط عليها 
ملعقه كبيره كمون
ونص ليمونه شرايح
وتغطي الكاس ببلاستك 
واول ما تصحى تشربه على الريق
وتقعد تقريبا نص ساعه وتشرب 3 اكواب ماء عاديه
وقبل الغداء 3 اكواب
وقبل ماتنام 3 اكواب ماء
للتخلص من المناطق الغامقة في الجسم,,,
بين يديك هنا عدة طرق لازالة السواد من الركبتين والكوعين:
1-سخنى زيت زيتون على المنطقه السمرى المراد تنطيفها وافركيها بالليمون وقليل من الملح ثم اغسليها وكرريها الى ان يختفى الاسمرار على الاقل استخدميها مرتين فى اليوم.
2-ليمونه مع شويه زيت زيتون وتبللين القطنه فى الزيت والليمون وتدلكين بها الجسم.
3-زيت زيتون +ملح ادلكيها على المنطقه السوداء وكرريها لمدة اسبوع وراح تعطيك النعومه والتفتيح.


4-استعملى الليمون مع الملح كل يوم واحسن شىء اعصرى كميه من الليمون وذوبى فيها الملح وضعيها فى قاروره واحتفظى بها فى الثلاجه وعلى فكره يمكنك اضافة الجلسرين لها للمحافظه على النعومه. 



منظِّف للبشرة من اللفت والزبادي:
المكونات0
ـ كمية من جذور اللفت. ـ مقدار مناسب من الزبادي. 
التحضير والاستعمال:
تغلى جذور اللفت ، ثم تُهرس جيداً ، وتخلط بكمية مناسبة من الزبادي لصنع كريم أو عجينة. 
تُفرد العجينة على البشرة ، وتبقى لمدة 15 دقيقة ، ثم يُشطف الوجه بالماء الفاتر 
=====
الزبادي والبيض لتنظيف وتغذية البشرة العادية:
المكونات:
ـ بياض بيضة واحدة. ـ 4 ملاعق كبيرة من الزبادي. 
التحضير والاستعمال:
يُضرب البيض حتى يتماسك قليلاً ثم يضاف إليه الزبادى ، ويخلط الاثنان جيداً. 
يُفرد الخليط على الوجه والعنق ، ويترك لمدة 15 دقيقة ، ثم تُمسح البشرة بماء دافئ ثم ماء بارد باستعمال قطعة قطن. 
للبشرة الدهنية : يضاف للخليط ملعقة صغيرة من عصير الليمون. 
للبشرة الجافة : يضاف للخليط ملعقة صغيرة من عسل النحل 
====
عجينة الخيار والشوفان لتنظيف البشرة وعلاج الحبوب:
المكونات:
ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة من عصير الخيار. ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة من الشوفان. 
التحضير والاستعمال : 
يخلط العصير بالشوفان جيداً لصنع عجينة. 
تُفرد العجينة على البشرة لمدة 15 دقيقة ، ثم تُمسح بالماء البارد 
=====
منظّف البرتقال والزبادي علاج ممتاز للرؤوس السوداء والبشرة الدهنية:
المكونات:
ـ 2|1 و 1 ملعقة كبيره من الزبادي. ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة من قشر البرتقال المبشور. 
ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة زيت عُصفُر. ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة مطحون الشوفان 
التحضير والاستعمال:
تُخلط المكونات جميعها ببعضها البعض لعمل عجينة. 
تستخدم هذه العجينة في عمل تدليك للبشرة بأطراف الأصابع في حركة دائرية ، مع تجنب المناطق الرقيقة تحت العينين.. ويستمر التدليك لحوالي 5 دقائق.. ثم يشطف الوجه بالماء الفاتر ، ويُجفف. 
يعتبر هذا المستحضر من المنظفات القوية للبشرة ومن العلاجات الفعّالة للغاية في التخلص من الرؤوس السوداء التي تظهر بالبشرة الدهنية. 
وهو يستخدم بمعدل مرة واحدة يومياً بالنسبة للبشرة الدهنية.. أما لأنواع البشرات الاُخرى ـ أي العادية والجافة ـ فيكفى استخدامه مرتين اُسبوعياً 
=====
منظّف البرتقال والزبادي علاج ممتاز للرؤوس السوداء والبشرة الدهنية:
المكونات:
ـ 2|1 و 1 ملعقة كبيره من الزبادي. 
ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة من قشر البرتقال المبشور. 
ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة زيت عُصفُر. ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة مطحون الشوفان 
التحضير والاستعمال:
تُخلط المكونات جميعها ببعضها البعض لعمل عجينة. 
تستخدم هذه العجينة في عمل تدليك للبشرة بأطراف الأصابع في حركة دائرية ، مع تجنب المناطق الرقيقة تحت العينين.. ويستمر التدليك لحوالي 5 دقائق.. ثم يشطف الوجه بالماء الفاتر ، ويُجفف. 
يعتبر هذا المستحضر من المنظفات القوية للبشرة ومن العلاجات الفعّالة للغاية في التخلص من الرؤوس السوداء التي تظهر بالبشرة الدهنية. 
وهو يستخدم بمعدل مرة واحدة يومياً بالنسبة للبشرة الدهنية.. أما لأنواع البشرات الاُخرى ـ أي العادية والجافة ـ فيكفى استخدامه مرتين اُسبوعياً 
=====
منظّف الجريب فروت ودقيق الذرة ـ للبشرة شديدة الجفاف:
المكونات:
ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة دقيق ذرة. ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة من قشر الجريب فروت المبشور جيداً. ـ 2 ملعقة كبيرة من الكريمة. 
التحضير والاستعمال:
تقليب المكونات مع بعضها البعض لعمل خليط متجانس. يُنشر الخليط على بشرة الوجه مع تجنب المناطق الرقيقة حول العينين ، وذلك بعمل تدليك بأطراف الأصابع في حركة دائرية خفيفة ، مع تركيز التدليك على المناطق ذات الخطوط مثل الذقن وحول الأنف.. ثم يشطف الوجه بماء فاتر ، ويجفف يمكن استخدام هذا المستحضر يومياً. وهو يناسب خصيصاً حالات البشرة الجافة والبشرة شديدة الجفاف.. حيث يطرِّي الجلد وينظفه تنظيفاً عميقاً. 
=====
استعمال اللبن كمنظِّف للبشرة:
من أسهل الوسائل وأكثرها فاعلية لتنظيف البشرة هي استخدام اللبن 
كمنظف ، وهو يناسب البشرة الجافة على وجه الخصوص. 
الطريقة:
تُبلل قطعة قطن في اللبن البارد ، ويُدعك بها الجلد.. مع مراعاة أن يبدأ التنظيف في الاتجاه من أسفل لأعلى ، أي من العنق فصاعداً ، وأن تتحرك اليد حركة دائرية صغيرة مع دفع الجلد لأعلى ، لأن ذلك يساعد على التنظيف العميق لمسام الجلد مما يترسب بها من قاذورات وأتربة
لبن الخوخ ـ منظّف ومرطِّب للبشرة:
المكونات:
ـ 2 ملعقة كبيرة من الخوخ المُخرّط. ـ 140 مل
لبن 
التحضير والاستعمال:
يضاف اللبن للخوخ ، ويترك الإناء لمدة 9 ساعات
، ثم يصفى المنقوع ، ويعبأ في زجاجة ، ويحفظ بالثلاجة. 
يستخدم هذا المستحضر في دهان الوجه يومياً. 



=====
قناع التفاح للبشره الدهنيه: 
تفاحه مبشوره من دون قشر + ملعقة عسل + ملعقة طحين 
يمزج الخليط سريعا ويوضع على البشره لمدة 20 دقيقه ، ثم يزال عن الوجه 
بالماء...ويوضع بعدها الكريم المناسب للبشره . 
=====
قناع للعين المرهقه: 
ملعقة عسل +ملعقة حليب 
يمزج الخليط جيدا ويوضع على العين لمدة 3 دقائق ،ثم يزال بماء بارد، 
ثم توضع كمادات بماء الورد البارد على العين لمدة 5 دقائق . 
=====
قومي ببشر تفاحه واضيفي اليها ملعقة عسل كبيره واضيفي اليها فنجال من ماء الورد وامزجيها جيدا حتى تتجانس ثم ضعيها على وجهك لمدة ربع ساعه في اليوم ثم قومي بغسلها بالغسول الرغوي اليومي 
فهو فعال لازالة الرواسب والبثور من البشره لتمنحي بشرتك النضاره اللازمه 
=====
لشد الوجه وجلد البشره 
يطلى الوجه والرقبة بنصف زلال بيضة ممزوجة ببعض النقط من عصيرالليمون الحامض ثم يزال القناع بعد ربع ساعة بالماء الفاتر . 
=====
هذه الوصفة تمتص جميع الأتربة التي تسد مسام البشرة وبالتالي تحفظها من الأصابة بالحبوب او الأمراض الجلدية التي تصيب الوجه نتيجة لعدم النظافة . 
المقادير: 
نصف وقية دقيق. 
ملعقة زيت زيتون. 
الطريقة: 
تخلط المقتدير جيدا ثم تدلك البشرة بها باطراف الأصابع في حركات دائرية مستمرة على جميع الوجه ثم يغسل الوجه بالماء البارد فورا 
=====
يدهن الوجه بعصير الجزر ويترك لمدة عشرين دقيقة فهو يساعد على إزالة التعب وصفاء البشرة كذلك إذا شُرب على الريق كل صباح فهو يخلص البشرة من الشحوب ويساعد على نقاوة العينين . 
=====
مع بداية فصل الربيع تحتاج البشرة إلى تغذية من نوع خاص تعتمد على مواد التجميل الطبيعية فقد أكد خبراء التجميل وأطباء الجلد أن استخدام الخضروات والفواكه الطازجة لعمل أقنعة للوجه يعيد له الحيوية وبامكانك صديقتي خلط كميات متساوية من الخيار وتساعد البشرة على تقشير خلاياها الميتة ويملأها بالإشراق والنضارة والمساعدة في تقشير الوجه وتجديد خلاياه . الكرنب والبقدونس بعد خلطها جيداً بواسطة الخلاط الكهربائي ثم يصفى الخليط ويوضع على الوجه لمدة نصف ساعة صباحاً ومساءاً.ومكونات هذا القناع تحتوي على مادة " ايجليكو آسيد " المغذية وهناك طريقة أخرى وبسيطة لتجديد و انتعاش الجلد

اليديــــــــــــن :
لنعومـــة يدين كالحرير :
===================
اقدم لكم مرهم لليدين وهو مستحضر يحمي اليدين من التعرض للخشونة اثناء أداء الاعمال المنزلية
المقادير
- 10 جرامات شمع نحل 
- ملعقة كبيرة زيت خروع
- 20 نقطة زيت لافندر
- 25 جرام زبدة كاكاو

ويمكنك استخدام الكأس المرقم بالجرامات للتأخذي المقادير بالضبط
أو تقدري ذلك بفنجان قهوة أو كوب شاي

الطريقه
يذوب الشمع وزبدة كاكاو على نار هادئة ثم نطفيء النار ونضع زيت الخروع وزيت اللوز وعندما يبرد نضع زيت اللافندر مع التحريك 
طريقه أخرى وممكن استخدامها للجسم كله:
===========================
ملعقة كبيرة من الجلسرين . 6 ملاعق كبيرة من ماء الورد .

تخلط جميع المكونات جيدا ثم يحفظ في زجاجة

يعتبر هذا المستحضر من افضل المستحضرات وأعرقها لأغراض ترطيب الجلد واكسابه النعومة والحيوية
فقد كان هذا الخليط هو الدهان المفضل لكثيرات من المتأنقات والمتجملات على مر العصور 
ويستخدم خاصة لدهان مناطق الوجه والعنق واليدين.

وهذا دهان آخر :
***************
دهان زيت الخروع للتطرية والنعومة
4 ملاعق كبيرة زيت جوز الهند
1 ملعقة زيت اللوز
2 ملعقة كبيرة زيت الخروع 
زيت عطري (اختياري)
*************
يسخن جوز الهند على نار هادئة مع تقليب حتى يسيل تماما وعندئذ يرفع الاناء من على النار ويخلط بالزيت باقي المكونات مع التقليب المستمر لعمل سائل متجانس القوام واذا اردت اكساب هذا المستحضر رائحة عطرية يضاف اليه نقاط من الزيت العطري المفضل
كزيت الورد او الافندر او الياسمين

----------


## خالد32

كل شي جميل واشكركم على تقدمكم واتمناء لكم اتقدم والزدهار بصراحة 
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع تمنياتي لكم بتوفيق 
(مشغل الاشواق ) السعودية

----------


## بنوتة توتة

هلا بالحلوين جبت لكم كوشاااات  :toung:  


 










[IMG]http://dreamingprincess.***********/platform_3.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*وهذي بطاقات دعوه للعروسااات الحلوين*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

وهذي بطاقات اخرى ... :toung:

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*أجمل صور ( الكيك ) و ( التورتات ) .. للعروس ( خصوصا )* 




** 






** 

**  
**  


** 


**  


** 




**  

** 


**  

**  

**  
** 
** 

**

----------


## نور علي

*السلام عليكم ...*

*اليكم مجموعة من فساتين اعراس للأطفال*














*وهذة مجموعة من نقوش الحناء*

[IMG]http://sa7am.***********/hena2-me3ady.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sa7am.***********/hena5-me3ady.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sa7am.***********/hena7-me3ady.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sa7am.***********/hena9-me3ady.jpg[/IMG]


*تحياتنا* 

*نور علي و بنوتة توتة*

----------


## وردة الاحزان

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 

حلوووووووووووووووو كثيررررررررررررررررررررررر

بس اخطب واتزوج رح اختار من هالصوووووووووووور 

ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي

----------


## الوردة

الف شكر لكم خواتي الصراحه اكثر من روعه و وايد مفيده 
و الله عطيكم العافيه و يحقق لكم امنياتكم يا رب

----------


## همس الصبا

تسلمووون خواتي على هالملف 

بجد بجد روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


عقبالكم يا بنات نحضر اعراسكم

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*مرحبا بالصبايا الحلووووين  جبت لكم كم فستااااان روعه*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

**

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*فساتين زفاف روعة*

----------


## مُزن

مجموعة جميلة وحلوة 
خاصة المكياج بحبه كتير
وكمان البطاقات يجننوا
والذبل علشان كل بنت حلوه تتزين اناملها بذبلة الخطوبة
والمخدات ياعينى يجننوا
بالصراحة مجموعة تتوق لها كل فتاة 
يعطيكن الله كل عافية 
لقذ جذبن العنوان بالصراحة مع انى صار لى كذا سنة متزوجة بس احب اتفرج على ها لاشياء
موت 
وبانتظار المزيد
مع خالص اعجابى
اختكم مزن

----------


## نور علي

*اليكم مجموعة من فساتين العروس*

*.•:*ღ*:•. فساتين العروس.•:*ღ*:•.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته















اتمنى انها تعجبكم

دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته

تحياتي لكم

اختكـ

نور علي




*

----------


## Black Rose

:cool:  السلام عليكم اختي بنوته موضوعك كتير مهضوم مشكوره واتمنى الله يوفقك. خيك Black Rose

----------


## روح القمر...

بصراحة عحبتني اشياء واااااااايد
وفادتني في استعدادي الى الزواج
وان شاء الله راح تجون
واذا ما جيتوا رااااااااح ازعل
ومشكورين

----------


## @عاشقة الحوراء@

تسلمي خيتو

رووووووووعه

بجد عندك ذوق حلو ياحلو

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

مشكوووووووووووره خيتو 

والصور رووووعه

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلموووووووووو


نور علي

و

بنوته توته

 :kaseh: 
أشياء مرررة رهيبة  



يعطيكم العافيه


ننتظر الجديد ....


 :icon30: 







صمتـ الجروح ...

----------


## همس القوافي

ملف في قمة الروووعة

وانشالله يفيد الجميع 

الف شكر لكم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يسلموووووووووووووووو

كيف تحملتي تحطي كل ذوله ماء شاء الله عليك

----------


## المومياءة

شكرا لك و انشاء الله نجوفج ليلة عرسج بهل الاناقة

----------


## عطر العود

هلا وغلا حبيبتي مشكورررررررررررررررررررره على حركات يسلموا الانامل الناعمه
والله يفرج كربك ويزيل همك وينور دربك بمحمد وآل محمد

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*تسلموووو حبايبي ع التواجد الحلو*
*اسعدني مروركم واسعدني اكثر انه الموسوعه عجبتكم*
*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## بيسان

خططي لزفافك بذكاء  


ان التخطيط الذي يسبق موعد الزفاف بأشهر يجعلك تفكرين في أصغر التفاصيل ويسمح لك بانجاز التحضيرات بهدوء تام بعيداً عن التوتر او الضغط النفسي اللذين يرافقان العروس في هذه الفترة بالتحديد. لهذا السبب ننصحك قبل كل شىء بإعداد جدول اعمال مفصل على مفكرتك الخاصة لتحديد الأولويات وتدوين الافكار والخطوات التي ستقومين بها مايسمح لك بحجز المواعيد الضرورية بالتوقيت الملائم لها 

لازم معك نوته وقلم في شنطتك وتكتبين كل اغراضك  
اولا: ابدو بفستان الزواج وحجز المصوره والكوافير من الان واذا زواج كبير من الان استأجروا القاعه والشغلات التابعه لها من مطربه وصبابات والحلويات 000الخ 
ثانيا:اشتري الشنط علشان كل ماشريتي شي ترتبينه فيها وابدي باغراض السفر وحاولى ترتبين مو كل لبس ناقصه حاجه 
ثالثا :ابدي بفساتين السهره وعن اقتناع تام وحاولى تكون موضتها لسا مادرجت علشان ماتصير قديمه ولاتكثرين الا اذا كل العائله بيعزمونك 
رابعا: خلصي الاغراض اللي ماتبي تعب ولالها موضه مثل مفارش السرير وقمصان النوم وملابس البيت واغراض الحمام  
الجزم خلي لها يوم خاص تكتبين كل ماتحتاجين وتلفين الاسواق مبتدئه بالاندلس اذا تبين الوان كثيره وعاليه ورخيصه اذا انتي في الرياض طبعا  
اخر شي خليها العطورات والمكياج علشان ماتخرب عليك 
 

قائمة مشتريات العروس (كامله) 


اخواتي العزيزات هذي هى قائمة مشتريات العروس
احتياجات العرس: 
§ قمصان نوم.
§ ملابس داخليه.
§ جلابيات تطريز 
§ ملابس قطنيه للبيت.
§ ملابس جاهزه 
§ ملابس السهره جاهزه.
§ عبائات + شيل.
.
§ شنط + نعل. 
§ دخون عود 
§ دخون البيت. 
§ صينية عطور لوشن.
§ صينية عطور زيتية.
§ عربانه ذهبيه و فضيه.
§ غرش فاضيه للعطور الزيتيه + البخور.
§ عطور زيتيه.
§ عطور لوشن.
§ دهن العود.
§ كريم للجسم.
§ ليفه للجسم.
§ طقم بروش للشعر.
§ طقم فوط.
§ عدة مكياج.
§ عدة فرشاه للمكياج.
§ شنطة طقم كبيره + متوسطه + كبيره.
§ مكياج
§ عدة اظافر.
§ مقص
§ استشوار.
§ اسبريه.
§ اسيتون.
§ حلاه للشعر. 
§ مزيل مكياج.
§ ملطف للبشره.
§ قطن.
§ عدة خياطه.
§ مقابض للشعر.
§ سجاده.
§ مصحف.
§ جمر يريع الشعله.
§ ذهب.
§ ساعات ماركه.
§ البوم العرس. 
 

أعمال العرس: 


§ حجز الكوافير (مكياج + التسريح )
§ حجز الفستان.
§ حجز القاعه.
§ حجز الكوشه.
§ حجز المصورين.
§ حجز الحنايه.
§ حجز الفرقه.
§ حجز الكروت.

----------


## بيسان

الجهاز المنزلـــــــــي 


شراشف وملاحف واغطيه الوسادات
شراشف طاولة مع الفوط المكملة لها يناسب الوان او كراسي غرفة الطعام.
مناشف من احجام مختلفة للاستعمال اليومي واخرى من النوع الانيق والمميز لوضعها في حمام الضيوف.

اضافة الى طقم الحمامات المكون من سجادة صغيرة وغطاء لمقعد الحمام وستائر مخصصة لتغطية المغطس وعلب اكسسوار متناسقة مخصصة لوضع كل ماتحتاجينه الى استخدامه في الحمام من فراشي اسنان وادوات للحلاقة وصابون وفراشي الشعر وعطر ...الخ
وجهاز كامل للمطبخ يضم مناشف لتجفيف اليدين واخرى للصحون اضافة الى قفازات مطاطيه واخرى من القماش لاستخدامات مختلفة




قائمة التجهيز للفرح


القاعدة الذهبية دائما هي الاستعداد مبكرا و مبكرا جدا للحصول على أفضل النتائج. هذه القائمة ستساعدكم على تذكر الأشياء المهمة و كذلك تنظيم نشاطاتكم بشكل 
أفضل.

حفلة الزفاف
أولا : قبل الزفاف بـ3 أشهر ناقشي مع خطيبك و والديكما حجم حفلة الزفاف و الميزانية المرصودة للحفل و قرري إذا كنت ستقيمين:
ڤحفل فخم جدا و ميزانيته 
ڤحفل مميز و ميزانيته 
ڤحفل مختصر و ميزانيته 
ڤحفل عائلي و ميزانيته 


موقع الحفلة
ثانيا: بعد تحديد حجم الحفل ابدئي بالبحث عن موقع للحفل و يمكنك سؤال صديقاتك وأفراد العائلة عن المواقع التي يمكن إقامة الحفل بها كما يمكنك الاستفادة من الدليل المرفق مع هذه القائمة أو دليل الهاتف التجاري أو أي أدلة متخصصة في مجال الأفراح.
وقررت أن يكون الحفل في:
ڤصالة / قصر احتفالات و تكلفة إيجار الصالة 
ڤصالة فندق و تكلفة إيجار الصالة 
ڤاستراحة مخصصة للاحتفالات و تكلفة إيجار الاستراحة 
ڤمنزل العائلة و تكلفة إيجار المنزل مجــانا
ڤموقع آخر و تكلفة إيجاره 


قائمة الطعام

ثالثا: ابدئي باختيار قائمة الطعام الخاص بالحفل و تذكري أن تشمل القائمة أطعمة قليلة الدسم لأنه سيكون من ضمن ضيوفك من يهتمون بهذه الأطعمة. بعض صالات الأفراح تتكفل بتموين العشاء الخاص لحفل الزفاف كما يمكنك الاتفاق مع أحد المطاعم المتخصصة لتموين العشاء الخاص بحفل الزفاف. من المعروف أيضا أن الكثير من الطعام يبقى بعد الحفل و ننصحك بالتنسيق مسبقا مع أحد الجمعيات الخيرية للتبرع بما يتبقى من الطعام للمحتاجين. 
ڤالعشاء مقدم من الصالة
ڤالعشاء مقدم من مطعم _________ و تكلفته 
ڤالعشاء يحتوي على أطعمة قليلة الدسم
ڤتم التنسيق مع جمعية __________ الخيرية للتبرع بالباقي من العشاء




بطاقات الدعوة
رابعا: ابدئي باختيار أسماء المدعوين للحفل بالتنسيق مع خطيبك و والديكما. بعد أن تجمعي قائمة بأسماء المدعوين ابدئي بالبحث عن مطابع لطباعة بطاقات الدعوة. ينصح بمقارنة أسعار خمس مطابع على الأقل للحصول على أفضل سعر. من المهم أيضا أن تقومي بذلك مبكرا لأن الطباعة قد تستغرق وقتا كبيرا في بعض الأحيان. أطلبي مشاهدة بروفة للطباعة قبل الطباعة النهائية للتأكد من أن جميع المعلومات صحيحة.
ڤبطاقات الدعوة سيتم طباعتها في مطبعة ___________ و تكلفتها 
ڤبطاقات الدعوة سيتم إرسالها للمدعوين في تاريخ ___________ بواسطة 



التصوير

خامسا:ابدئي باختيار المصورة و قرري إذا كنت تحتاجين إلى تصوير بالفيديو. اسألي المصورة عن التجهيزات المتوفرة لديها من خلفيات وأجهزة إضاءة مساعدة بالاضافة إلى نوع الكاميرا التي تستخدمها. اطلبي رؤية عينات من أعمال المصورة لتحديد كفاءتها. إذا طلبت تصوير بالفيديو تأكدي من عدد الكاميرات المستخدمة و هل سيتم عمل مونتاج للتصوير بعد الحفل لحذف الصور المهزوزة أو الغير واضحة. حددي متى سيتم استلام الصور والأفلام بعد الحفلة.
ڤتصوير فوتوغرافي بواسطة المصورة _________ و التكلفة 
ڤتصوير فيديو بواسطة المصورة __________ والتكلفة 
ڤالصور سيتم استلامها في 
ڤالفيلم الفيديو سيتم استلامه في



المضيفات و المشرفات
سابعا: ابدئي باختيار مضيفات الحفل و اطلبي تذوق الشاي أو القهوة ثم حددي إذا كنت ستحضرين المواد أم ستعتمدين عليهم في ذلك. إذا كان الحفل كبيرا فيفضل الاتفاق مع مشرفة لتنظيم الحفل و مساعدة الضيوف. و يمكن أن تقوم إحدى قريبات العروس بهذه المهمة
ڤ سيتم توفير مضيفات الحفل عن طريق ______________ و التكلفة 
ڤ سيتم توفير المشرفة على الحفل عن طريق __________ والتكلفة 
ڤ سيتولى مهمة الضيافة و الإشراف أحد أفراد العائلة


الزهور و ديكورات الفرح


سابعا: ابدئي باختيار زهور و كوشة الفرح. قرري ما هي الأشياء التي تحتاجينها:
زهور العروس
ڤمسكة العروس و تكلفتها 
ڤزهور الأطفال/للزفة (باقات صغيرة و زهور للرأس ) و تكلفتها 
ڤزينة شعر العروس (بعض الزهور الصغيرة تستخدم من قبل مصففة الشعر) و تكلفتها 
ڤزهور الأم (كورساج من الزهور الطبيعية يوضع على الفستان الخاص بأم العروس) و تكلفتها 
ڤزهور الزفة (ورد منثور ينثر خلال الزفة على العروسين) و تكلفتها 
زهور حفل الزفاف و ملحقاتها
ڤالكوشة ( المنصة الرئيسية التي يجلس عليها العروسين) و تكلفتها 
ڤمدخل العروس (الباب أو المدخل الذي تدخل منه العروس عند بداية الزفة) و تكلفتها 
ڤمدخل الضيوف (زهور مع طاولة و كتاب اهداءات للضيوف) و تكلفتها 
ڤصالة الطعام و تكلفتها 
ڤطاولات الضيوف و تكلفتها 
ڤقواطع للمر الخاص بالزفة و تكلفتها 

بعد أن تحددي الأشياء التي ستختارينها أو تحتاجينها اتصلي بمصمم الزهور الذي سيتولى تنفيذ العمل و حددي موعدا مناسبا لمشاهدة الكتالوجات و التصاميم و مناقشة التفاصيل. من المهم أن تصغي جيدا إلى المعلومات التي تحصلين عليها و تقو مي بتسجيلها لتساعدك في الاختيار بشكل أفضل. أطلبي مشاهدة أعمال سابقة نفذها محل الزهور
لتحديد كفاءة التنفيذ. أطلبي أيضا أن يقدم لك المحل ضمانا على جودة الزهور و الخدمات التي ستقدم لك في يوم الزفاف و أن يتم كتابة جميع التفاصيل في عقد خاص أو في الفاتورة. يفضل الاتصال مبكرا بمنسق الزهور ليتمكن من توفير الزهور و الديكورات اللازمة في الوقت المناسب. اسألي مصمم الزهور إذا كان لديهم أي عروض خاصة أو إذا كان بالإمكان الحصول على بعض الأشياء كهدية مع الكوشة.




الشعر و الماكياج


ثامنا: ابدئي باختيار مصففة الشعر و أخصائية المكياج. يفضل القيام بتجربة قبل الزفاف لتحديد كفاءة المصففة و كذلك الأخصائية و يمكنك الاستفادة من ذلك إذا رغبت في تصوير بورتريه خاص بك قبل الزفاف. 
ڤتصفيف الشعر بوساطة المصففة ___________ و تكلفتها 
ڤالمكياج بواسطة ___________ و تكلفته 
ڤالتصفيف و المكياج سيتم في (الموقع) __________ الساعة _________ بتاريخ 





شهر العسل

تاسعا: ابدئي بترتيب رحلة شهر العسل بالتنسيق مع خطيبك . أطلبي منه أن يساعدك بزيارة وكالات السفر و الحصول على معلومات عن العروض الخاصة. اختاري ما يناسب ميزانيتك و ابدئي بتجهيز الملابس الخاصة برحلة شهر العسل و ضعيها في حقيبة خاصة لأنك لن يكون لديك وقت بعد الزفاف لهذا. تأكدي أيضا من أن جميع الأوراق الرسمية و الجوازات و التأشيرات اللازمة جاهزة و احفظيها في مكان آمن.
ڤرحلة شهر العسل تم تنسيقها بواسطة وكالة __________ للسفر و تكلفتها 
ڤالملابس الخاصة بشهر العسل جاهزة
ڤالأوراق الرسمية و الجوازات و التذاكر جاهزة


أخيرا
قبل الزفاف بأسبوع أعيدي الاتصال بجميع المحلات و الأشخاص الذين تم الاتفاق معهم و ذكريهم بكل التفاصيل و المواعيد التي تم الاتفاق عليها و هذه القائمة ستساعدك على القيام بذلك بكل سهولة لذا احتفظي بها حتى النهاية

----------


## بيسان

((للعروس.........تجنبي أخطائنا في التجهيز )))


ومن مبدأ احب لاخيك ماتحب لنفسك 
راح اذكر اخطائي التي لااتمنى ان تقعي فيها اختي العروس


اولا:
الذهب
شريت بما يعادل ثلث المهر ذهب
وحتى لو نصفه مو مشكلة
صح
الخطأ اني شريت اطقم كبيرة
مااستفدت منها بعدين
يعني 
اشتري 10 طقوم صغار وناعمه((او اكثر))
مابين الذهب العادي والابيض

مع مجموعتين من الاساور 
وطقم واحد وسط وناعم ممكن يكون مثل

الطوق للمناسبات


ثانيا #:# 

لا تكرري مشترياتك
مثلا
قلمين كحل ماركة
3 انواع بودرة!!!!!
نوعين من منظفات المكياج
وتكثرين على نفسك اشياء مالها داعي
يعني الحين مابتطلعين السوق بعد الزواج

وحلو شرا اساسيات المكياج ماركات
مثل الاساس
البودرة
البلاشر
الاي لينر
والشدو وهنا غلطتي شريت شدو عادي 
اما الارواج اختاري العادية مو ماركات غاليةو لا ابو عشرة
اللي تعودتي عليها من قبل وواثقة منها ونوعي الالوان
مع محدداتها


ثالثا:
طقم الحمام خذي لك فقط لانك لاتعرفين اذا كان زوجك بيستخدمه
ولا تأخذي الغالي ابو500
ولا الرخيص
خذي شئ مناسب ومعقول يكون مطرزولا يكون بدانتيل لان الدانتيل يخرب مع الغسل
ويكون مقاسك مش فري 
سايز
ثالثا:الملابس والشنط والاحذية

انتي عروس
وخليك جدا طبيعيه
مو الناس تفرض عليك لباسك
وعشان تزوجتي تصيرين كنك اكبر بعشرين سنه
يعني خذي ملابس ناعمة والوان فاتحة
ورسماتها بناتيه وسبورت للزيارات العادية
اما العزايم التنانير الشيفون المشجرة
وابتعدي عن الجلابيات وحدة تكفي مع الجهاز
ومدري متى تلبسيها؟؟؟يمكن اذا حملتي
انا ضيعت فلوسي في البديات والخرابيط الي بلبسها لزوجي
وياليت فادت
اما اللباس الباقي مدري شصار فيني قمت وشريت خمس تنانير
سادة وبدون موديلات!!!!بألون مختلفة كني بروح المدرسة

لبس النوم
يممممممممم
شكلي ونوعي مابين الاشكال والالوان والشورتات والقطن والشيفون والساتان
المهم بعد الزواج ستكتشفين ذوق زوجك اكثر

الشنط والاحذية
حاولي يكون تناسق
ولا تنسي تشتري احذية مريحة لك ومتعودة على لبسها عشان ماترمينها
واهم شي البوت الرياضي مهم للتنزه والمشي

وسلامتكم
يالعرايس

----------


## بيسان

بعض النصائح من بعض المنتديات اخترت منها المفيد راح تفيد العرايس "


أولاً: ببدا في المــــلابس الداخليــــــه

ملابس مريحه للنوم شفافه وخفيفه
ملابس داخليه للطلعات والدوام
ملابس خاصه باالدوره الشهريه (كلوتات بلاستك من الصيدليه تسويلك حمايه وتحافظ على ملابسك
أطقم سنتيانات للبيت (غير مبطنة
أطقم سنتيانات سهرة 
كلوتات انفرادية ألوان متعددة

ماركات الملابس الداخليه
ايتام 
شانتيل وافضل للعرايس منها الاطقم الفخمه التل او الدانتيل المشغول والالوان الاسود والعودي والباذنجاني
لاسنزا
نعومي
البي اتش 
لاسنزا للمقاسات الصغيره وشانتيل للمقاسات الكبيره 
وفيه أشياء حلوه مو ماركه لكن خامتها ممتازه

وافضل ستيانه تشد الصدر الكبير هي 
PUSH UP

موجوده عند كل الماركات..... انتي بس قوليلهم ذا الكلمة

بس حتى البوش اب في اكثر من نوع

اذا تبغون وين باالتحديد تلاقونها مثلا عند ماركس آند سبنسر

فستان الزواج

وهذا اول شي تبدون به لو كانى باقي على عرسكم 4 شهور لانه يالله بالله يمديكم تستقرون على موديل للفستان والطرحه
وخامة الفستان ونوعية شكه ... واول ماتخلصين منه .. اقصد لما يستقر رايك على مصممه
او خياط معين وتاخذ قياساتك .. حاولى تخلين من الصندل واللى بتلبسين من اكسسوارات
لان احيان يكون ببالك شي ولاتلقينه بالسوق فتضطرين تصممين اكسسوار خاص
وعاد هذولى دايم مزحومين



2- فساتين السهرة


لاتكثرين منها .. لو كننتي بتسوين زوارع بعد شهر العسل او بعد زواجك بفتره .. اختارى الموديل والفستان 
قبل زواجك بفتره بسيطه المهم لاتعرسين الا وانتى مختاره الموديل وشاريه القماش
ولاتنسين حق الصباحيه ... لو كنتو من النوع اللى من ثانى يوم يسوون عزيمه
خليه ناعم ولازم يكون يميزك كعرووووس


ملابس للعزايم ... ولازم تتكلفي بشكلها يعنى مو حلو تاخذين من زارا ولا مانجو
وتروحين للعزيمه وتلاقين احد زيك



صنادل وشنط


خذى الالوان الاساسيه ... وكم لون ولاتنسين سليبرات البيت والا الاشياء اللى تنلبس مع ملابس النوم
وخذى اللى تجي على شكل وجيه ومااعرف ايش لان الرجال يحبون فيك منظر الطفله ...
يعنى طقميلك بيجاما مع سليبر غريب شكله مع mug ودايم لاسنزا يسوى هالحركه

مفارش سرير

خذيلك 4 طقوم شراشف مع بيوت مخده اوف وايت 


طقم حمام ( زيوت ورغوات .. الخ )

لاتنسي طقم الحمام ... اقصد حق الصابون السايل وحق المناديل والقطن ... الخ
كمان خذيلك مجموعه كامله (ثنتين كفايه كحد اقصى)



ملابس بيت


كثري منها على قد ماتقدرين ... ومو شرط تكون غاليه
واحرصي تكون نعومه وماتعيق حركتك وتبين مفاتنك ...

----------


## بيسان

مجوهرات

اهم شي عندى ... الساعه وكم خاتم على تعليقات نعومه واساور ناعمه

علب مجوهرات

خذى وحده كبيره زى اللى تجي ببدون اسم اريحلك

طقم شمعيدان


كثري من الشموع لانك راح تحتاجيها كمان الفواحات والزيوت العطريه

عباية

وحده للطلعات ووحده للمناسبات

كمان سجاجيد صلاة واجله ...

اشتريلك اجله سبحان الله ممكن تحتاجينها واحرصي تكون غريبه مو من الاشكال التقليديه

مدرى اذا انتم اللى تجهزون مطابخكم ... انا جهزت مطبخى من الى الى اكسسوارات مائدة الطعام

كمان لاتنسين معمول للبيت وزعفران ... وبخور من النوع الجيد ودهن العود

اش بعد ... مبخره

طقم استقبال وضيافه

ممممم جلابيات .... ياربيه ترى الدعابير واجد الله يعينكم

والمكياج لاتكثرين نصيحه .... وكمان العطور لاتكثيرن منتى بمقطعه

ثانياً: ملابــــــــــس البيـــــت


أقمصة قطنية طويلة عدد
أقمصة قطنية قصيرة عدد
أطقم شورتات قطنية+جينز عدد
تنوره قصيره عدد
تي شيرت عدد
بناطلين عدد
فساتين قصيره عدد
بودي عدد 



$$$
ثالثاً : ملابـــــــــــــس خـــــروج

يفضل شراء الملابس الجاهزه ولاتكثرين من الخياط لأنو حظوظ
ولاتكثرين من فساتين السهره الثقيله خلي واحد للصباحيه والثاني احتياط 
والباقي فساتين زيارات وتيورات
واللون البرتقالي والفوشي حلو مع الذهب يحلي العروس باالأضافه للفضي اذا كان معاه كريستالات فضيه
والعنابي
والوردي 
والكحلي 
والسماوي
اذا كان داخل عليها الذهبي
باالنسبه للموديلات لاتروحين للمصمم لأنو بياخذ على الرسم مع ان الرسم عادي ويقدر اي احد يرسمه
عندك اقرب بقاله خذي مجموعه من المجلات المعروفه تلاقين فيها عروض أزياء تناسبك وقمه في الأناقه والذوق وبرضه جديده وتوفر عليك اختيار لون ونوع القماش احلى من مجلات الأزياء الخاصه لمسات وغيرها نقي لك منهامديل فستانين واحد للصباحيه وواحد احتياط وخيطيهم عند اي خياط تثقين فيه 
اما ملابس الزيارات راح تلاقين في السوق تيورات كشخه ومناسبه لمقاسك وجاهزه من غير ماتعذبين نفسك في الخياط ومشاكله
برضه راح تحتاجين
جلابيات للأستقبال أو اذا كنتي ساكنه مع اهل زوجك
باالأضافه للتنانيرالجينز والأسود اللي تناسب كل تي شيرت ولاتنسين مديل اللف منها كلها أنوثه ممكن تفصلين لك كم وحده تلبسينها لما تخرجين مع زوجك نزهه أو مطعم
وبناطلين حلوه لشهر العسل 



المهم نصيحة لكم يا اخوااااتي 

لاتكثرون من الاتي:

العطور يفضل ان تكون بحدود 5 عطور لانه العطور في تغير دائم

الماكياج يفضل تشترون الكمية المناسبة مثل كريم اساس وبودرة شفافة من ديور

والبودرة بلمعة من كازانوفا مررةة حلووووة

وباقي الماكياج تشكيلة 4 الوان من كذا ماركة وبودرة الخدود من بورجوا راااااائعة

اما اذا كنتي راح تسكنين مع اهل الزوج فيفضل تشترين الجلابيات البسيطة الناعمة

من المتنبي بحدود 45 او 35 ريال وابتعدي عن الهرم ولاتسوون مثل غلطتي


اما اذا في بيت لحالك فاشتري بيجامات ساتان بقصات ونقشات حلووووة وتحصلينها عند

العساااف في شارع جرير ووومحلات الريس وايضا البيجامات القطنية الناعمة ولاتقربين

لقمصان البيت اذا كنتي في بيت لحالك.......

وايضا اكسسوارات الشعر الحلوة والاكسسوارات الناعمة عشان تلبسينها للعريس

اما الملابس الداخلية من اطقم ووووو ماالى ذلك عندكم الاندلس محلات بن عبيد والعثيم مووول

ولاتكثروووون من قمصان النوم العارية مررررررة لانك ماراح تتجرأين تلبسينها عند الزووج

الا بعديييييييييين يمكن بعد اول طفل لك

وعندك الشنط والجزم الله يكرمكم تراها تتغير موضتها كل 3 شهوووور تقريبا 
فلذلك يفضل عدم الكثرة

وابدؤوووا بفستان الزفاف و3 او 4 فساتين سهرة 

واهم شي عدم الكثرة وتوفير الباقي لما بعد الزواج والله انه الواحد يكتشف بلاوي 
بعد اول تجربة وخصوصا التجارب اللي ماراح تتكرر



واليكم كم نصيحه على الماشي

1-طبعا اكيد لازم تتخصصين مبلغ لملابس البيت والنوم وترتبين نفسك على هذا الاساس
ولما تشترين اي شي خلي عندك دفتر تسجلين فيه وش اشتريتي وبكم ولا تراك بتضيعين
وتجين تقولين وين راحت فلوسي

2-لاتصرفين كل المبلغ وتقولين بشتري كل ملابس البيت اللي احتاجها مره وحده وارتاح
لانه باقي وراك نزلات كثيره للسوق واكيد بتصادفين حاجات حلوه وتتحسفين بعدين بس اشتري
ثلاثه ارباعها على الاقل عشان ترتاحين وما تحسين انك مشتته

3-اهممممممممممممم شي يابنات لا تغلطون وتضيعون فلوسكم في محلات الماركات
لأنك اذا رحتي هناك بتشترين كل شي وماتدرين ان بعض بضاعتهم مشابه لبضاعه
المحلات العاديه اللي تكون ارخص بالعاده
روحي اول شي للمحلات العاديه بتلقين شغلات حلوه واسعارها معقوله 
وبعد كذا روحي للمحلات الكشخه واشتري منهم بس الحاجات اللي 
ماتلقينها عند غيرهم يعني انا لما اروح نعومي ولانجري وطقتها ما اخذ
منهم شي عادي ممكن القاه ارخص عند غيرهم لكن اخذ منهم الشي المميز والحلو
واللي انا متأكده اني ماراح القاه الا عندهم

----------


## بيسان

طريقة تعطير الجسم 




حتى يثبت بك العطر اتبعي هالطريقة

اول شي يلزمك عطر+البودرة الخاصة فيه+ الكريم + الصابونة

تحممي بصابونة معطرة من نفس نوع العطر اللي تستخدمينه

بعد الاستحمام حطي على كامل الجسم كريم مرطب خفيف واحسن شي كريمات لانكوم وكلينك

بعدها حطي بودرة تلك عادية بدون ريحة 

ثم بخي على جسمك بخاخ الجسم من ريحة الورد الطائفي 

وحطي على اماكن النبض فيك قطرات دهن عود

ثم حطي الكريم المعطر على يديك ورجليك

بعدين خلي احد يرش عليك البودرة المعطرة من بعيد ويرشون على شعرك منها

والبسي فستانك وعطريه من عطرك

ثم بخري جسمك ولبسك بالعود الزين

ولا تنسي قبلها بكم يوم تكونين مقطعة شوي من الصابونة المعطرة وحاطة القطع بين طيات الفستان

تمتعي بالريحة الزينة وبتظل فيك حتى بعد الاستحمام

ولا تنسي مزيلات العرق بعد الاستحمام ومعطرات الفم 




عطورات الشعــــــــــر 




هناك عدة محلات تبيع عطورات للشعرمنها على سبيل المثال لاالحصر:
1 - زهور الريف وخاصة ريحة التيتنك المركزة
2- نكتار وخاصة اللون الموف الخامق واللون الوردي 
3- محلات العود واسألوا عن مخمرية الشعر

4-مخلط ريان ومخلط عبدالعزيز ومخلط المملكة من محلات بقشان


:: نبدأ بزهور الريف::


الأطقم الي بذكرها مكونة من(شامبو للجسم ،شامبو للشعر(2 في 1 بلسم وشامبو..يعطي رائحة عطرة للشعر ونعومة)، رغوة حمام, كريم للجسم واليدين، بخاخ سبراي للجسم، بودرة للجسم، مزيل عرق،لوشن ، صابون سائل لليدين، عطر مركز)

1# سويت كاميليا...

مجموعة رائعة..تحتوي على زهرة الكاميليا...

2#نيبتون...رائعة هذي المجموعة قمة في الرمانسية...تنفع للعرايس

3#المسك الأبيض.. رهيبة...

4#توت العليق....تحسين انك سلة فواكة ....مليانة بالتوت

5#الأنجل...يحتوي على زهرة انجليكا... روعة

6#الشاي الأخضر....يحتوي على خلاصة الشاي الأخضر ريحة نظافة وانتعاش...


المحل الثاني

::نكـــتار::


الأطقم مكونة من(مزيل عرق، عطر، بخاخ سبراي للجسم،غسول كريمي للجسم، كريم للجسم ،بودرة)

1#الفانيليا...أنثوي مليء بالجاذبية....

2#المسك الثلجي...دافىء ورومانسي...

3#التوت البري.فواح ومميز طفولي جداً.

4#البابليون..دافىء بعبير الأزهار والياسمين وعطر خشب الأوكسن..يبعث الحيوية والنشاط...

5# دريم.....رومانسي..جذاب..مثير انثوي حالم...(انصح فية العرايس)مليىء بأزهار الطبيعة...

6#الشاي الأخضر...متعة وانتعاش ونعومة..يمتع الحواس...

7#بلش (حمرة الخجل)..يغمرك بالإحساس مصمم خصيصا للحظات الفريدة السحرية.

8# الأنانيا.مزيج من الأزهار وخلاصات الطبيعة...


المحل الثالث.....هاه تعبتوي من المشي؟؟

::بودي شوب::


الأطقم مكونة من(بودرة ،رغوة استحمام،لوشن للجسم،سبراي للجسم،عطر مركز،مزيل عرق،صابونة)

1#المسك الأبيض... واااااااو طقمي المفضل...هادىء واخاذ


2# أوشنس مجموعة الأعشاب البحرية...تغمرك بشذا البحر والحيوية والأنتعاش




3#مون فلاور...


3# الفانيليا...



4#مجموعة توباكو فلاور مصنوع من خلاصة البخور والخشب والتوابل وزهرة التبغ(مكونة من رغوة جسم لوشن،زيت معطر للغرف للفواحة،بخور معطر..صابونة،وعطر مركز)

----------


## بيسان

بعض العطور من نصائح بعض البنات من المنتديات ...



-شانيل شانس(هذا لازم يكون عطرج اول ليله)

2-كوكو مدموزيل(هالعطر نفس الاول مركز وعجيب حق او ليله)

3-جيرلان(بجد يجنن)

4-إجنر الجديد(رووووووووعه لا يطوفج)

5-ديور اديكت(اللي بتجربه ما تخسر)

6-استيلا(عجيب هالعطر)

7-اليين(قمممممه )

8-نوا(عطر هادئ وجذاب)

9-جي جيرجيو(عطر بارد للنهار)

10-لوليتا لمبيكا(عطر حلوو وهادئ)

11-بومب فلور(مركز عجيب)

----------


## بيسان

الخبر....السويكت

من أشهر الخياطين 

خياط الشرقية..أسعار مناسبة تصاميم ناعمة ومرتبة..

خياط الإمبراطورة.. نفس المميزات الموجودة في خياط الشرقية

خياط ليدي شيك .. تفصيل مرتب وأسعاره مناسبه

خياط العروسة..أسعاره رخيصة نوعاً ما..تفصيل مرتب ولكن يفضل إعطاءه موديل واضح..




المشاغل النسائية..
فوزية النافع...(أسعار نار) ولكن مرتبه جداً..
خياط زهرتي بالقطيف.. أسمع عن تفصيه ولكن لم أرى فستان عروسه ..سبق ورأيت فساتين سهره مرتبه.
خياط ديباج بالقطيف..سمعت به ولم أرى أي فستان للعروس



الخبر:
صالون شعاع .. مكياج مميز ...تسريحات شعر مختلفة..ولكن (بدأت تكبر وتخرف)

صالون اللمسة..ناس وناس..بس إذا أعطيتيهم صورة لمكياج معين يفهموا على الطلب..

دار نجد....جميل ... لمن ترغب بالمكياج الناعم جداً



سيهات:
السيدة الجميلة..ممتاز لليلة الجلوات أكثر من ليلة الزواج.. ولكن المكياج بشكل عام لاغبار عليه

ضوء القمر..مريم ومرام ومنال.. رائعات بمعنى الكلمة 

شذى ستايل.. جميل ...ولكن الناس أذواق.. هي فنانة ولكن تستغل مساحة العين لإبراز فنها

كليوبترا.. ممتاز للجلوات أكثر أيضاً ولكنه مناسب للعرايس بشكل عام


القطيف:
الماسة: جميل مرتب ...الا تمكيج صاحبة المحال وفااء القطري

مركز الأبيض النسائي(المنيرة): رائع جداً.. علا عصيدة فنانة ومعظم الموظفات هناك فنانات..

ليليز ..الى انتصار الفارس

وفي بعد كوافير امال ال عاشور روووووووووعه


في القطيف ونواحيها:

صالة الأمير عبد الله بالقطيف

قاعة حنابي بصفوى

قاعة تاج محل بصفوى

قاعة جمعية أم الحمام

قاعة المدن باقطيف

قاعة آل اسماعيل بالقطيف

قاعة الغانم بالخويلدية

قاعة الأميرات بالقطيف


في منطقة الدمام 

قاعة الأندلس الملكية
قاعة فندق كارلتون المعيبد


في منطقة الخبر

قاعة فندق القصيبي
قاعة السيف للاحتفالات والمعارض


هذي القاعات المشهورة وهي مختلفة في أسعارها حسب المقاعد المطلوبة

دنيا الطبيعة للكوشات ..شارع الملك عبد العزيز

فلورينا ..شارع القدس

كلاسيكيات شارع القدس

البيت الأخضر للزهور ..شارع القدس

أزهار الربيع.. شارع القدس

صالح للكوشات.. ماادري وين

الجصاص .. مااعرف اسم الشارع

الغيداء للكوشات.. 

وأماكن أخرى في مختلف مناطق القطيف

في انحاء القطيف

صالة الاقمار الخمسة 
صالة دنيتي

الدمام
الصالة الماسية

الخبر
هوليدي إن


أكيد ناقلته .. لاني ماعندي خبره عشان جذيه استعين ببعض المنتديات وانزل لكم الافكار والمعلومات

----------


## بيسان

هديه لكل عروس

اخواتي المقبلات على الزواج الف مبروك مقدما اهم شئ في موضوع الزواج هو الثقافه لانك داخله عالم جديد لازم تعرفين عنه كل شئ واحب ادلك على بعض الكتب اللي اتمنى تستفيدين منها شهر عسل بلا خجل / للدكتور ايمن الحسيني 
وكتاب الف باء الحياة الزوجيه / محمد رفعت


% بـــــــــــاقة الورد %

المهم مراعاة التالي:

أن يتناسب لون الباقة وألوان فستان الزفاف وأكسسواراته.

ألا يكون فستان الزفاف تقليدياً , فيما الباقة عصرية أو العكس.

أن تتم مراعاة لون ونوعية القماش , حين اختيار ورود الباقة ..فإذا كان فستان العروس من الساتان , يتم نثر ألوان لؤلؤية على الباقة , لإضفاء المزيد من السحر.. وهنا أشير الى أن أصناف الورود التي تستخدم مع هذا النوع من القماش كثيرة, منها الورد البلدي أو الجوري, الأوركيدي , الأنتوريوم , الليليوم , الهايسنت , الجيبسوفيليا.

إذاكان فستان العروس من الحرير , فأفضل الورود ملاءمة له تكون تلك الحديثة , مثل أنواع الورود الاستوائية , التوليب , الأنتوريوم , الكلأ ..

حديثاً أضيف الى باقة العروس بعض أنواع الفواكه ذات الألوان الجذابة كأنصاف الليمون وحبات العنب والكرز, وكذلك سحر البحر وجاذبيته , حيث تأتي القواقع والأصداف البحرية وحبات الكريستال أو اللؤلؤ , وسنابل القمح , لتميز العروس في ليلة زفافها , وتزيدها تألقاً وجمالاً , وتنثر سحراً خاصاً .
تتنوع الورود المستخدمة مابين طبيعية ومجففة وحريرية. والهدف منها جميعاً أن تظهر العروس بأجمل طلة. وتتميز في ليلة العمر


كيف تمسكين بالباقة ؟ "

لتضيف الباقة جما لاً الى جمالك , يجب أن تراعي مايلي:

عدم اختفاء الباقة في تفاصيل فستان زفافك.

حملها بالشكل الصحيح , أي بيد واحدة , على أن تكون منخفضة قليلاً 

الإمساك بالبقاة بكلتا اليدين, وحملها بطريقة تجعلها في منتصف الجسم.

تفضيل حملها على أحد الذراعين إذاكانت على شكل حزمة.

----------


## بيسان

# كيف تختارين تسريحتك يا عروسة #

إذا 
كنت قد توصلت إلى انسب فورمة لشعرك فلا بأس و نحب ان نزيدك في المواصفات اللائقة لتسريحة شعرك كما يراها خبراء التجميل وفقا لاشكال الوجه المختلفة و ان لم تكوني قد توصلت بعد لتسريحة مناسبة فنامل ان تفيدك معلوماتنا 


أولا :أشكال الوجه :

يجب ان تكون تسريحتك مناسبة لشكل الوجه فهناك سبعة اشكال مميزة للوجه مستدير – طويل – بيضاوي – كمثري – شكل القلب او المثلث – مربع – قائم الزوايا )
فبالنسبة للوجه الطويل يجب اختيار التسريحة التي تتغلب على الطول في الوجه بحيث يزداد عرض الوجه و ذلك بعمل لفات من الشعر باتجاه الاذنين ..

اما الوجه المستدير فيفضل له الشعر القصير مع تكثيف الشعر فوق الراس للايحاء بطول الوجه بينما يكون خفيفا على جانبي الراس و ممتدا على الخدين .

اما الوجه المربع فابرز عيوبه هو بروز زاوية الفكين بالاضافة لزيادة مساحة الجبهة و الخدين و للتغلب على ذلك يصفف الشعر على الجانبين بعمل لفات تغطي الفكين مع عمل خصلة فوق الجبهة .

اما الوجه المثلث فيتميز بزيادة عرض الجبهة و اختزال عرض الوجه تدريجيا في اتجاه الذقن ، ولذلك فإن افضل تسريحة للشعر تكون بتخفيف الشعر فوق الرأس و زيادة كثافة الشعر على الجانبين تدريجيا تجاه الذقن ..أي تأخذ تسريحة الشعر شكل قلب معكوس الوضع .

الوجه الكمثري :

هذا الوجه له شكل عكس شكل الوجه السابق فهو يمتاز بقصر عرض الجبهة مع زيادة العرض تدريجيا في اتجاه الذقن ...لذلك فأنسب تسريحة تكون بلم الشعر إلى الوراء حتى لا يبدو الجزء السفلي من الوجه أعرض مما هو عليه ..ومع تكثيف الشعر على قمة الراس و الجبهة لتعويض اختزال الوجه بالنصف العلوي .

أما الوجه القائم الزوايا الذي يتميز بالطول و بروز زاوية الفكين فيراعى تصفيف الشعر بعمل خصلة على الجبهة لاختزال الطول مع عمل ثنية من الشعر حول الفكين لاخفاء بروزهما من الجانبين 

# بوكيـــه العروس #


باقة الورود من أهم وأجمل ما يزين العروسة يوم زفافها فهي تعكس كل معاني الحب والفرحة والجمال والخجل، كل هذا ينعكس من خلال ألوان الزهور المختلفة والجذابة.
عليكي عروس أن تقومي بحمل البوكيه بمستوى منخفض بطريقة كافية لإظهار تفاصيل فستانك الجميل وزينته.

إن الباقة التقليدية تصنع من الزهور البيضاء لكن أصبح الآن هناك العديد من التصميمات، الأحجام، الروائح، والألوان التي يمكنك اختيارها بنفسك، فإذا أردتي أيتها العروسة الرقيقة أن تختاري باقة من الزهور الملونة يمكنك اختيار الألوان بنفسك، ويمكنك أيضاً اختيار الزهور المعطرة مثل الغردينيا وغيرها.

عليك عروستنا أن تجعلي زهورك مناسبة للون فستانك، ولتوقيت الزفاف ( موسمه)، وأن يكون البوكيه متناغم مع كل ما يحيط بكي في زفافك من ألوان وأشكال.

-إذا كنت قصيرة شيئا ما، فعليك أن تختاري ورود صغيرة وبسيطة، والعكس اختاري الورود الطويلة مع الرداء السادة البسيط أو إذا كنت عروس طويلة فهذا سيناسبك أكثر. وعليك بطلب ترتيب الزهور وتنسيقها من بائع الزهور بطريقة تجعل الزهور تقاوم ساعات من الحرارة أو قلة الماء دون أن تفقد رونقها

----------


## بيسان

طريقة صنفرة لجسم مثل الحرير 





هذه طريقة لعمل سكراب أو صنفرة طبيعية لجسمك تساعدك على تجديد النشاط وإزالة الجلد الميت وأيضا 

نعومة وصفاء للونك غير طبيعي وشعور ولا أحسن .. و أنصحك بعملها كل شهر..

و إن شاء الله أقدر أفيدكم بهذي الوصفة السريعة .. 


الطريقة :

1- إسترخي في حوض من الماء الدافي وبه كمية من الملح لمدة 15 دقيقة فهذا يساعد على تطرية الجلد 

الميت وإخراج الفضلات من طبقة الجلد الخارجية.

2- إعملي خلطة مكونة من :نصف كاس سكر + ربع كأس زيت الزيتون أو زيت اللوزالحلو+ ربع

كأس عصير ليمون

ثم قومي بدعك جسمك كامل ( بأمانة وبجدية ) بهذي الخلطة وخاصة المناطق الداكنة وهذا يحتاج 15 دقيقة 

ملاحظة :

يفضل أولاً دهن الجسم بهذي المكونات بالكامل ثم الدعك وأيضا وجهك يشمل الموضوع

ولكن الدعك يكون مرة واحدة وبلطف حتى لا يتحسس منه وجهك -- وسيزول كل الجلد الميت ويمنحك 

إنتعاش وإحساس بالنظافة .. 

( السكر لكي يعمل صنفرة - الزيت لإعطاء طراوة للجلد - والليمون يساعد على إزالة السواد من الجسم وتعقيم الجلد )


3- بعد هذا أسكبي ماء الدوش الدافيء لإزالة هذي الخلطة وإغسلي بسائل الحمام المعطر الخاص بك ثم 

إغسلي بالماء العادي ( البارد ) لإعادة مسام الجسم لوضعها الطبيعي .

4- أخيرا جففي جسمك وإمسحي بماء الورد وضعي الكريم المرطب الخاص به. 

5- أخرجي من الحمام وسويلك كوب دافيء شاي أخضر بالنعناع يساعدك على إتمام الإسترخاء 




دلعي نفسك وشوفي النتيجه

----------


## بيسان

تجهيز شنطة شهر العسل



شوفوا اهم شي كل مايتعلق بالنظافة
1_ منشفتين +شامبو+ فرشاة ومعجون وممكن غسول للفم بالنعناع او حلاوة بولو تفي بالغرض +غسول للمنطقة الحساسة+جل استحمام+كريم مرطب او ممكن زيت بيبي اويل من جونسون بالزهور فظيع وحتى البابونج..+مسك سائل للمناطق الحساسة+بودرة شبة للعرق لأنها افضل شي+بودرة معطرة للجسم
وممكن كل الاشياء هذه تاخذينها مجموعة متكاملة من بودي شوب عشان توفري المساحة في الشنطة وتضيفي لها الشبة والمسك وزيت جونسون احتياط يمكن مايعجبك الكريم المرطب............................والعطور اثنين كفاية
2_قمصان النوم حسب مدة الاقامة وتكون منوعة طويل وقصير وشورتات وتوبات وشخلعات...الخ وطبعا لازم روبين على الاقل وتكون مرتبة للاستقبال+بجايم حلوة للبيت من لاسنزا ونعومي ودبنهامز مررة حلوة لأنك موطول الوقت بتجلسين بملابس طلعة وكشخة في الفندق ..وفكرة الاخت قصيمية روعة مرة انك تقسمين لبسك في اكياس وتتحددين لكل يوم الملابس اللي تحتاجينها فيه وممكن تحطين في كل كيس الكور المعطرة اللي في نكتار او سيتي بلازا تعطي ريحة تجنن..وملابس الكشخة انا مع البنات اللي قالوا المفروض ماتكثرين منها خصوصا السهرة...واكتفي بالقطع الحلوة واللي ممكن تتركب بأكثر من طريقة وخذي معاك جزم بالوان محايدة تنفع على اغلب الملابس عشان ماتكون اغراضك كثيرة وتتعبين ابو الشباب..........
3_المكياج خذي الاشياء الضرورية لاتشيلين عفشك كله ..يعني خذي الوان الشدو اللي تتناسب مع ملابسك ونفس الشي الارواج والقلوسات والكحل لاتنسينه ابدا ابدا مع كريم اساس خفيف ويناسب للطلعات وبلاشر طبعا وبودرة اضاءة وكونسيلر وبس...
4_الملابس الداخلية كثررري منها لأنك راح تغيرينها على الاقل مرتين في اليوم يعني خذي ضعف عدد الايام اللي بتجلسينها............
5_وطبعا لاتنسين الاكسسوارات الناعمة وربطات الشعر النعومة والسشوار والمشط وبرضو زي ماقالوا البنات لاتكثرين ذهب والماس في السفر خليك بسيطة 
وبس هذا اللي عندي الحين والله يوفقكم جميعا....

خذي كل يوم قميص نوم 
مو حلوه تكررين وانتي في شهر العسل 
عبايات خذي ثنتين وحده سنعه وكشخه والثانيه يوميه علشان لو رحتي للبحر ولا طلعتي مكان فيه تراب ومشي وحوسه 

اما الاندر ويرات خذي حق 9 ايام 
يكفي لانها ما تتوسخ بسرعه 
ولا يمكن 7 تكفي
البجامات خذي 3 
علشان لو جلستي في البيت ولا حبيتي تغيري عن القمصان 

ولا تنسي ملابس للبيت شورتات وفساتين وتنانير وكذا

----------


## بيسان

نبتدي الحين في شرح الطريقة للي مهرها معاها او حتى للي مهرها موجود في البنك : 

خلي معاكي دايماً :
دفتر صغير في شنطة اليد + قلم + آلة حاسبة . 
في البيت لازم يكون عندك : 
دفتر عادي + ظروف أو مظاريف 

نبتدي :
سجلي في ورقة خارجية كل الأغراض اللي تبغين تاخذينها و الأشيا المطلوبة منك وهنا أقصد الحجوزات .. يعني عندنا فئتين كبار " المشتريات " + " الحجوزات " . 

سجلتي ؟

حلو .. الحين قسمي الدفتر للمشتريات : ملابس سبورات - ذهب - عبايات - عود و بخور و عطورات ... هكذا 

إذا قسمتي , انتقلي للخطوة اللي بعدها .. 

بعد كذا كتبي عنوان كبير " الحجوزات " و اللي هي على سبيل المثال : 

الكوشة - تجهيز الطاولات - الشعر - المكياج - الحنا - الحف " الحلاوة " - التصوير ... الخ 

حددي لكل شي مبلغ معين و التزمي به << شرط ضروري عشان ماتضيعين الفلوس .. 

الحاجات الكبيرة اللي تحت بند الحجوزات ارفعي المبالغ الخاصة بها : 

- الظرف الأول : الكوشة - 8000 ريال 
- الظرف الثاني : التصوير - 3000 ريال
- الظرف الثالث : الشعر والمكياج - 3000 ريال 
- الظرف الرابع : الحنا : 700 ريال . 
- الظرف الخامس : الفستان ( تحددين إيجار - تفصيل - مشترى ) و مهما كان لازم تحطين مبلغ معين له : 10 الآف ريال

----------


## بيسان

المطلوب منك عزيزتي إنك لما تروحين السوق تشترين لازم تعرفين روحتك للسوق هذي بغرض إيش ؟ بتاخذين ملابس ؟ قمصان نوم ؟ مفارش ؟ ولا شنو ؟؟ 
لما تحددين بتعرفين أي ظرف من المظاريف راح تاخذين معاكي وحاسبي ما تصرفين من المبلغ المخصص لحاجة معينة في شي ثاني .. 

... 

الحين انتي في السوق و بتاخذين لك ملابس سبورات :
بيكون عندك ظرف فيه مبلغ مُقدّر للسبورات , دخلتي المحل اخذتي اللي عجبك تجين للكاشير تدفعين من الظرف الموجود , و ترجعين الباقي في نفس الظرف وتحتفظين بالفاتورة , المحل ما يتعامل مع الفواتير على طول اول ماتطلعين تسجلين في الدفتر الصغير اللي شريتيه مثلاً ( ملابس = 200 ريال ) .. و نفس الشي يمشي مع كل أغراضك .. 



...

رجعتي البيت " الحمد لله على السلامة " 
تدونين كل شي اشتريتيه - حتى بالوصف لو تقدرين - مع السعر .. وتحت البند المخصص .. 

... 

بالنسبة للحجوزات نفس الطريقة المتبعة : اللي تدفعين له عربون اكتبي ( العربون = .... , المتبقي = ... ) و اللي تدفعين له كامل اكتبي ( تم تسليم المبلغ كاملاً ) 


...

ملاحظات : 

1- بالنسبة للحجوزات : إذا خصصتي مبلغ معين وليكن 8000 الآف للكوشة , ورحتي ولقيتي كوشة عجبتك بـ 7000 لا تترددين و وفري 1000 حطيها في شي ثاني ينفعك .. 

2- طول ما أنتي تتجهزين راح تصيرين مثل الكاش ماشين دفع دفع لكن حطي في بالك ما يكون الدفع في حاجة أنتي في غنى عنها أو حاجة للمستقبل البعيد . 

3- بين الفترة والثانية حاولي تحسبين بالآلة الحاسبة أنتي شقد صرفتي لحد الحين على بند معين ؟ وشكثر يتبقى لك .. هالطريقة بتخليكي تعرفين اللي لك و اللي عليك .. 

4- الأسعار المذكورة لمجرد التقريب و للمثال مو شرط الإلتزام بها في الأخير مهرك مختلف عن مهري وعن مهر غيري .. 

5- لا تصرفين على الملابس و هالأغراض كثر ما تصرفين على جسمك وشعرك .. لأنهم الأهم فاستغلي المبلغ في إنك تسوين لك كورسات علاج للشعر أو معالجة البشرة أو تشتركين في نادي للتخسيس . 

6- بالنسبة للفستان : أنتي تحددين في البداية هل بيكون تفصيل ولا جاهز ولا إيجار , و لما تحددين تحطين مبلغ بس لازم تحطين مبلغ أكثر بقليل مثلاً قلتي إيجار ما لقيتي بتضطرين تفصلين أو تشترين يمكن يكون أغلى فحطي حسابك من البداية بس مثلاً ما توصلينه لمبلغ خيالي و تخربين كل شي و تقصرين على نفسج .. ! 
...

----------


## بيسان

شلون ترتب العروس قمصان النوم والملابس الداخلية ؟؟؟؟ 



طبعا جمعت هالمعلومات من موضوع حتى الكل يستفيد


تحطين الملابس هذي بصندوق مفروش بالدانتيل ووترشي عليهم ورد مجفف وتحطين الكور الخشبيه اللي بسيتي بلازا ونكتار اللي تكون لها ريحه 


ممكن الملابس الداخليه تلفين كل طقم بشريطه وترصينهم بسبتات مزينه..
او ممكن تفصلين الشنطه اللي تجي لها جيوب وتحطين كل طقم بجيب تلاقين مثلها بنعومي.. بس ممكن تفصلينها بالخامه اللي تبين..

وممكن تحطين كل طقم بكيس اورجانزا او تل ومزين بشرايط ناعمه من مخمل وشيفون..وشوية كريستالات وترصينهم بسبت او صندوق مزين..

قمصان النوم ممكن تفصلين أكياس الملابس من الاورجانزا او التل وتزينين كل كيس بورد وشرايط..وكيس صغير مره للتعطير.. من فوق مثل لون القميص او لون موحد.. وتحطين وسط كل وحده قميص.. وحطيهم بوسط صندوق حلو ولما توصلون هناك تطلعونها منه..
وقميص اول ليله يكون تزيين الكيس مميز زمختلف وداخل فيه كريستالات .. وصندلها بوسط كيس من نفس الكيس والتزيين

----------


## بيسان

انه يومك وأنت الملـــــــــــــــــــــــــكه 

اذاكانت بشرتك متعبة استشيري طبيب الجلد لايجاد العلاج المناسب لها قبل اقتراب موعد الزفاف

لاتهملي اية مشكلات صحية تعترضك بل عالجيها لتجنب المفاجآت

اذاكنت ترغبين في تغيير قصة شعرك اعلمي ان هذه الفترة هي الانسب لاجراء أي تغيير جذري في اطلالتك لان لديك فرصة تصحيح او تبديل مظهر شعرك في حال لم يعجبك كما لديك الفترة الكافية لتركه ينمو من جديد 

ابدأي أي معالجة تجميلية يحتاج اليها جسمك من نزع الوبر الزائد بطريقة الليزر تصريف لمفاوي وعلاجات منحفة لاذابة الشحوم وصقل البشرة وازالة السيلولايت

عالجي اسنانك وقومي بتبييضها من اجل ابتسامة مشرقة ولافته للنظر

بدءا من هذا اليوم اتبعي نظام حمية مدروسا بمساعدة اختصاصية تغذية اذاكنت في حاجة لانقاص وزنك والتزمي بناد رياضي لممارسة التمارين الرياضية التي تساعد على قولبة الجسم 
اما اذاكنت لاتحتاجين الى حمية معينة فننصحك باعتماد نظام غذائي صحي غني بالفيتامينات والمعادن من خلال تناول الفاكهة والخضر والاسماك الطازجة وشرب ليترين من المياه المعدنية يوميا.

ولاتنسي اهمية تناول المكملات الغذائية المساعدة لتعويض الجسم بحاجاته الضرورية من الفيتامينات والمعادن فضلا عن كون هذه المكملات مهمة لصحة الشعر والاظافر ومظهر البشرة

ابدأي بشراء جهازك العرائسي


قبل 3 أشهر

الجأي الى صالون التجميل لاجراء عملية " فايشيل " أي تنظيف كامل للبشرة لتخليصها من البثور والشوائب , واضفاء النضارة عليها

ابدأي بمعالجة شعرك فاذاكنت تعانين من افرازات دهنية محرجة اسألي حول العلاج المناسب

واستخدمي قناعاً ومستحضرات تعدل الافرازات الدهنية, وتمنح شعرك النظافة واللمعان امااذاكنت تعانين من القشرة او من تساقط الشعر ننصحك باستشارة طبيب الجلد للحصول على علاج فعال
اذاكانت طبيعة شعرك جافة او تشعرين ان خصلاته متعبة, متقصفة او باهتة ركزي على الاقنعة المرطبة والمرممة واسألي المزين عن التدليك المخصص لتنشيط فروة الرأس وأحياء بصلة الشعر للحصول على شعر حيوي وجذاب

جربي فستان الزفاف

قبل اسبوعين

انتعلي الحذاء الذي اخترته لفستان الزفاف ليصبح ليناً ولايسبب لك آلاماً مزعجة اثناء الحفل

اقصدي صالون التجميل لاجراء جلسة " فايشيل" جديدة تشمل التقشير _ التنظيف _ التدليك

وضع قناع مناسب لطبيعة او حالة البشرة وآخر لمحيط العينين

الاسبوع الاخير....

اهتمي بنفسك في شكل مركز , دللي نفسك بجلسة تدليك كاملة من رأسك حتى اخمص قدميك بواسطة الزيوت الاساسية المريحة

اذاكنت لم تخضعي لجلسات الليزر للتخلص من الشعر غير المرغوب به ننصحك بزيارة مركز التجميل لنزع الوبر الزائد بواسطة الشمع البارد مايؤخر نمو الشعر لمدة شهر او سته اسابيع تقريباً

قبل يومين....

خذي موعداً مع منسقة اظافر اليدين والقدمين

جهزي حقيبة يد صغيرة وادوات للحالات الطارئه:

مقلم وطلاء للاظافر _ بلاشر _ مزيل رائحة _ قارورة عطر صغيرة _ ماسكارا _ قلم تكحيل _ احمر شفاه _ اوراق لامتصاص الافرازات الدهنيه _ سبراي _ دبابيس شعر _ ابرة وخيط _ مقص صغير _ سكاكر _ بودرة طليقة _ كلفي احدى المقربات منك لحمل الحقيبة الصغيرة في حال احتجت لأي شيء منها خلال حفل الزفاف

الليلة التي تسبق الزفاف...

لاتجهزي نفسك بأي شيىء تمددي واسترخي

في المساء تناولي وجبه خفيفه من الخضر والفاكهة
املأي المغطس بالزيوت الاساسيه المريحة كزيت الافندر " الخزامى"
لاتستقبلي أي اتصالات وانعزلي في غرفة نومك تمددي وضعي قناعا مهدئاً ومشرقاً لمحيط عينيك فكري في السعادة
نامي في ساعة مبكرة بين 9 و10 كحد اقصى للتمتع بملامح مشرقة ونضرة في اليوم التالي

اليوم الكبير ...

استيقظي بفرح والامل يملأ قلبك بالمستقبل الواعد مع الحبيب
تناولي فطوراً خفيفاً ومغذياً

خذي حماماً منعشاً

انهي ماكياجك وتسريحة شعرك بمساعدة اهل الخبرة

استرخي وابتسمي

----------


## بيسان

نصائح لإختيار فستان الزفاف الملائم لقوامك

القلب

من المهم الا يلفت الفستان النظر الى الجزء العلوي من الجسم الذي يكون كبيراً وهنا فإن من المناسب اختيار فستان يكون الجزء العلوي منه على شكل صديريه

الزمردة

اذاكنت طويلة وتريدين الا تظهري هذا الطول كثيراً يمكنك اختيار فستان خصره منخفض, كما يناسبك الفستان المنفوش والكبير في الجزء السفلي

ويفضل اختيار القماش الثقيل ليزيد من حجم الجسم عموما واذاكنت راضية عن طول قوامك لكن ترغبين في ان تظهري نحيفة شيئا مايمكنك اختيار فستان خط العنق فيه يميل الى الارتفاع

الاميرة

العروس ذات الحجم الصغير يجب ان يكون فستانها بسيط التصاميم ويجب ان تبتعد عن التصاميم التي تقسم شكل جسمها الى قسمين ويفضل الابتعاد عن الفساتين التي يكون الجزء السفلي فيها منفوشا ومستديرا , اشبه بالكره ومن الافضل اختيار فستان يكون خط الخصر فيه منخفضا حتى يظهر قواما طويلا او يكون الفستان على شكل A اللاتيني.

الكمثري

اختاري التصاميم التي تخفي حجم الجزء الاسفل من الجسم لذلك يفضل اختيار التصميم الذي يكون فيه الجزء السفلي منفوشا وكبيرا او مستديرا , أو على شكل حرف A اللاتيني 

ومن الافضل اختيار الفستان الذي يركز في زينته على الجزء العلوي من الجسم وحول خط الرقبة

----------


## بيسان

شنطة شهر العسل... عاشقة الجوري ترتبها لك ياعروسه

انا اببدى بفكرتي 


قبل كل شئ مصحفك والاذكار وسجادتك خلي ربي اول شئ في بالك عشان يوفقك 


اولا
ملابس الطلعات
بنطلونات لزوم الطلعات والمشي لانها عمليه للي بتسافر برا والوانها عمليه جينزات واسود وبيج واي لون تحبين
تي شيرتات
بديات منوعه
بلايز عاديه ورسميه
تنورتين طويله او ثلاث على حسب مكان السفره
اذا فيه احد بيكون هناك واحتمال تشوفونه خذي لك كم لبس طلعات مرتب احتياط
ثلاث فساتين دلع للسهرات وجيبي لك اكسسوار نعوم لكل لبس


ثانيا قمصان النوم والملابس الداخليه
خذي معك احتياط الملابس الداخليه كثير لان يستوجب تغييرها باستمرار
اشتري لها اكياس خاصه تنباع بمحلات الملابس الداخليه
قمصان طويله وقصيره مع اروابها




ثالثا
طقم روب الحمام لك وله مع طقم ثاني قصير مع عدة الحمام من فوط وليفه وشبشب الحمام 



رابعا
لوشنات الجسم وعده كريمات البشره ومزيل المناكير ومزيلات المكياج السائله والمناديل
مزيلات العرق وشامبوات والصوابين وسشوارك وماكينة الحلاقهوعدة ازالة الشعر الي متعوده عليهم وشموع ولاتنسين ولاعه ترا مو دايم تلقين بالفنادق شي تولعين فيه بس انتبهو لاتولعون انتووتدعون علي 



خامساالجزم( الله يكرمكم)خذي لك 3 جزم رياضه مناسبه للبسك ولاتنسين الشراب(الدلاغات)
2شبشب حلو مناسب للمشي
صنادل نعومه
صندلين رسمي للسهرات



سادسا المكياجحاولي انك ماتكثرين مكياج وتتعبين بشرتك بالسفره وحاولي تاخذين اشياء بسيطه حكل وماسكره وارواج وقلوسات ومرطبات وبلشر واهم شئ كريم الواقي للشمس



سابعاعدة الطوارئ
اشتري شنطه او علبه صغينونه وحطي فيها
ابره وخيط اسود وابيض يعني لو انقطع شئ من هنا ولامن هنا 
حبوب لوجع الراس يعني بسبب الفرفره والسهر 
مكركروم (مطهر جروح)
لزقات جروح
اي دواء تستخدمينه لو نادر خذيه احتياط
فيه ينباع مكواة ملابس صغيره بحجم الكف حلوه للسفرات 
واكيد فوط صحيه عشان مايكون فيه لزوم للاحراج من اولها

----------


## بيسان

*بطاقات دعوة*

----------


## بيسان



----------


## بيسان



----------


## بيسان

*طلاتها اكسسواراتها* 

 
ليس تصميم ثوب الزفاف هو المهم بحد ذاته،،،بل المهم أن يكون الثوب ملائماً للعروس،،،فيجب أن يعكس شخصيتها وطبعها،،،وفي الوقت نفسه،خطا مميزا،،،وهوية تتلائم مع هوية من ترتديه....


بصورة عامة ينظر الناس الى العروس من الخلف،،،ونادراً ماينظرون الى وجهها مباشرة،،والعروس في أحيان كثيرة ،،يكون ظهرها للناس،،لذا ينبغي للموديل والشغل في الفستان ان يكون من الخلف،،ويتركز في الظهر......



العروس تظل جالسه ،،نفعليها أن تكون مرتاحه في ذلك،،،لذا لا يمكن أن تختار فستاناً مع جوبون ضخم وحديد يعيق جلوسها ،،،ويرتفع من الامام حين تجلس....



ينبغي على مصمم الفستان ،،،مراعاة تناسق الجسم،،،،ففستان الزفاف يجعل العروس تبدو أقصر مماهي عليه،،،بسبب الجوبون،،،فيما ينبغي في يوم كهذا،،،أن تظهر ممشوقة القوام وجميله،،،لذا من المهم التركيز على اعطاء الشكل المناسب للجوبون،،،،فلا يكون كبيراً من الامام والجوانب،،،بل منتفخاً من الخلف،،،وأذا كانت العروس قصيرة القامه ،،نيفضل الجوبون الايفازي؛لا المنتفخ من الاعلى،،،فتصميم الفستان والجوبون يجب ان يخفي العيوب،،،،،،أو يستغلها لخلق توازن في القوام.....

----------


## بيسان

نصائح 

إذا كانت العروس تريد أن ترتدي ((عقد كبير))،،،فالافضل ان يكون الفستان بسيط وليس به شغل (شك) كثير،،،،،ويكون مفتوح عند الصدر فتحه كبيره.......





*وإذا كانت الفستان فيه شغل كثير ،،،،فيفضل ان تلبس عقد بسيط جداً او يفضل ان لاتلبس وتعتمد على حلق ناعم.......




*إذا كان الفستان مفتوح في الظهر وبه شغل كثير،،،،،،يفضل الاستغناء عن الطرحه الكبيره ويفضل الطرحه الشفافه جداً،،،ورفع الشعر الى الاعلى،،،،،،،حتى يظهر الموديل والشغل



*يفضل أذا كان لون الفستان أبيض ،،،،،،أن يكون العقد باللون الابيض او (اللؤلؤي) أو فضي....



*وأذا كان لون الفستان بيج،،،يفضل ان تلبس عقد ذهبي،،،ومكياج مناسب للالوان

----------


## بيسان

حذاؤك....





اختاري الحذاء الذي يزيد قدميك اناقه وجمالاً 

حاولي ان تعودي قدميك على حذاء الزفاف كأن ترتديه في البيت وتمشي به قليلاً قبل اليوم الموعود
تدليك قدميك في الليلة التي تسبق موعد الزفاف فكرة رائعة للتخفيف من توتر الاعصاب وطرد التعب من كامل الجسم


اكسسوارات الشعر ...



احصلي على ماسكات مرصعة بالأحجار لتزيني بها تسريحتك او اختاري الورود ولاتستخدمي الاثنين معا كي لايبدو مبالغا فيه





الاظافر ...





لاتهملي جمال ساقيك ويديك حتى لو كنت سترتدين حذاء لايكشف عن أظافرك قدميك .
عالجي مشاكل اظافرك قبل موعد الزفاف وان سمحت لك ميزانيتك فيستحسن زيارة خبير الاظافر للحصول على مانيكور وبيديكور محترفين .
تجنبي ايضا الالوان المبهرجة واختاري الوان هادئه تليق بفستانك الابيض مارأيك باللون الشفاف او الابيض او البيج او الخوخي الدافىء


خطوة الترطيب

اختاري مستحلباً خفيفا لتنعيم يديك بدلا من الكريم المكثف , لأن يداك تعرقان في هذااليوم بشكل طبيعي بسبب الارتباك فإن تبقع فستانك يصعب تنظيفه بسهولة , خاصة اذاكان من الساتان او الحرير
لانك ستقفين على قدميك لساعات مستمرة اختاري مقاس الحذاء الذي يشعرك بالراحة فكس ذلك يسبب لك الألم وعدم الراحة ممايؤثر في ابتسامتك وجمال صورك


وصفة منزلية طبيعيه مبيضه للبشرة من خبيرة التجميل ليلى عبيد

خذي وعاء نظيفاً وجافاً ضعي فيه القليل من النشاء والخميرة وبعض الحليب ونقطة من زيت الزيتون
وملعقة صغيرة من اللبن
ونقطة ليمون حامض امزجي الكل حتى تحصلي على عجينة متماسكة وضعيها على وجهك لمدة 20 دقيقه
استعيني بهذا القناع مرة في الاسبوع لمدة شهر ولاتنسي استخدامه في الليلة التي تسبق يوم الزفاف

----------


## بيسان

*للعلم الموضوع منقوول*

*للفاائده*

*ردودكم تهمنا*

*لكم جزيل الشكر*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*سلمت يمناك غاليتي بيسان  ع الاضافات*
*اتمنى الافاده للعرووس من الموسوعه*
*يعطيكِ الله العافيه*

----------


## احساسي شاعري

الله يعطيش العافيه 

ويسهل كل امورش ياربي بحق محمد وال محمد الاطهار

----------


## بيسان

الله يعطيكم العاافيه

ونحن هنا حميعا  لمسااعدة عرووسنا

واذا تبي اي مسااعده هم احنا جاااهزين

وبالتوفيق

----------


## احساسي شاعري

مشكوره خيوه
وتسلمي على هاالذوق الراقي وان شا الله نشوف المزيد
ويعطيش ربي الف عافيه والسلام

----------


## hatem2004

الله عليك يا اجمل حلم

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

مشكووووووووور على ها الذوق
حلوين
تحياتي...حنونة صغيرة

----------


## hope

بنوته توته ؛ نور علي؛ بيسان

مشكوورين على الملف

يعطيكم الله العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## احساسي شاعري

يعطيك العافيه اختي على ها المجهود المبذول 
فرج الله كربك وسهل امرك ووفقك دنيا واخره.

----------


## احساسي شاعري

تسلمي اختي على هالذوق الراقي 
ويعطيك العافيه وننتظر جديدك.

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*اسعدني تواجدكم ..*
*واتمنى ان الموسوعه عجبتكم وستفدو منها*
*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## amoola2a

مشكووووريين

----------


## بحر الوفا

تسلمين خيتو
يعطيك العافية

----------


## اسيرة شوق

واااااااااااو 

شكرا

----------


## سيناريو

خواتي نور علي وبنوته توته مشكورين عيشتونا بجو المعاريس كلكم ذووووووووق وكشخه

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو خيتي عالمجهود الطيب 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بكل التوفيق 
خيتك 
همسااااات وله :rolleyes:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قبل حتى لا اشوف ولا اقرأ ادعي الش الله يفرج همش وتسلمي عالموضوع

----------


## دموع حائرة

:bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: ولله موضوع فوق الرئع و العروس معاكم إنشاء الله ماتحتار :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مششششششششككككككوووورريين  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## شموخ عزي

*وااااااااااااااااااو*

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووره غناتي "*


*يعطيك العااافيه ياااااااارب"*

*تحياتي لك*


*" أحلى دلووعه"*

----------


## فراشه منحاشه

ابصراحه جدا روعــــــــــــــــــــه مشكوره خيوه....

----------


## شموخ عزي

يسلموووووووووووو


ربي يعطيج العاافيه


باللانتظار المزيد


تحياتيـــ

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكووورين عالمجهود الرائع اللله يوفقكم 
تحيااااااتي

----------


## غربة مشاعر

مشكوووورين حبايبي 
<<نور  علي>> <<بنووته توته>>

تحياتي
*PINK GIRL*

----------


## سنين

مشكوره يختي على المجهود الأكثر من رائع 


بس عندي مشكله .......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ان معظم الصور حق الفساتين متطلع عندي مدري ليش


وبصراحه انا محتاجه لهم وايد 


الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*العفوو ولو ماعلمنا شي*
*حياتي سنين ولايهمك راح احط صور جديدة للفساتين*
*وان شاءالله راح يتجدد الموضوع*

*مشكووورين ع الطلة الحلوه*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*مرحبا صبايا هذي مجموعة جديدة من الفساتين اتمنى تعجبكم*






[IMG]http://img337.**************/img337/7128/12581592richa1vz8.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*وان شاءالله يعجبوكم واي شي تبوونه يخص العروووس أنا حاظرة للحلوين*

*مع حبي..*
*بنوتة توتة*

----------


## سيناريو

*بنوتة ياقمر* 
*يسلم هالايدين ياحق* 
*جهود ماننحرم منها* 


*لكِ شكري وتقديري وامتناني..*

*لاعدمناك ..*

*موفقه*

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكورة الله يعطيك كل ما تتمنيه بحق محمد وال محمد 
الللهم زوج كل عزب مؤمن  بمؤمنه

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*سيناريو*
*نورتي يالغلا بوجودك*
*لاتحرمينا من طلتك*

*بحر الشوق*
*تسلم عل الطله*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*تسرحيات عرايس*

----------


## flower

أختي بنوته توتهـ
ودي أسالش عن الحنايه إيمان البدن؟
مشكوره

----------


## flower

هذاوي مافي احد يعطينا وجه :(

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*عذراً غاليتي تأخرت بردي*
*ماسمعت عنها ماعرفها*
*بس اذا تبي حنايه حلوو حناها في بيت دعبل عندهم محل حنا*
*كثير حناهم حلوو*

----------


## ومضة امل

تشكرو خواتي على الطرح الاكثر من رائع 
بس الي أجوفه كله للي بتتزوج 
نبغي أشياء حق الي بتنخطب 

خطوبتي بعد شهر وأبغي أعرف آخر الموضات لفساتين الملجه ( العقد) وفساتين الخطوبه ( مع العلم اني بستأجره ما أبغي أفصل )
وبعد عندي سؤال وين أقدر أحصل البودره الي يحطونها للعروس في يدينها وابطها 
وأبغي بعد خلطات حق تبييض المناطق الحساسه وتنعيم البشره ويفضل لو تكون طبيعيه 
وأكون شاكره لكم 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مشكــــــــــــــــورين الصراااحة الصور مره مره حلوووين
تحيــــــــــــــــااااتي..سوسو الحلوة

----------


## :: أم آلاء ::

يسلموو بنوته توتة ع المجموود
ربي يعطيك العافيه
::

----------


## القلب الدافئ..

للهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

يسلمــــــــو 

الله يعطيش العافيه

----------

